# The replacement reef



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Well now that my 8' tank is gone, time to start on a new tank 

I put in an order for a new tank from concept aquatics in Alberta

Going with a very shallow peninsula tank with a large footprint (72x30x12)

It will be a reef/frag hybrid system

More to come.....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Stand building


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

very nice! are you going to be putting foam in between the tank and the metal?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

MEDHBSI said:


> very nice! are you going to be putting foam in between the tank and the metal?


Still undecided, if I do it will be real thin


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Last coat just finished, total build time: 5hrs


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg u r giving me so many bad ideas  .........stackers :bigsmile:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Oceanic corals just finished setting up 2 of the same sized tanks on a stacker stand


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 3 20g stacker made of metal, the best i have. I dont think i will ever get rid of it, i love it


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Getting closer, get to pick up my tank at oceanic corals tomorrow morning


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

nice tank, looking forward to see a bigger zoa garden lol.
btw are you still gonna come get your nano replacement?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

aQ.LED said:


> nice tank, looking forward to see a bigger zoa garden lol.
> btw are you still gonna come get your nano replacement?


Trying to find time to make it out there

I'm planning on having about 1/3 of the bottom coated in zoas


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Teaser


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

wow that thing is huge!!! good thing you measure the van first. lol cant wait to see more, your a bad influence for me


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh man... I love those dimensions... It is similar to what I want when I get a bigger place. Now if it has a coast to coast overflow...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Didn't get much done over the weekend, I was planning on having water in it but forgot to buy some stuff and didn't wanna make a trip into town for a couple fittings










Acrylic all cut and siliconed in










Tank on stand with top and bottom of cabinet installed


















Returns plumbed










Reactors ready to go in

Returns will be powered by the largest speedwave and reactors by a small one


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

turn it on must fill with coral !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

any update?!? i can't wait to see this filled


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Oceanic corals just finished setting up 2 of the same sized tanks on a stacker stand


I thought I saw a similar tank at O.C..... My buddy wants to build a tank of the same footprint for his 4 turtles. Glass pieces all cut. Now just have to put them together. This is gonna be an awesome reef tank!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Did some work on the tank this morning.

Speedwave is hooked up with temporary lines, dry rock in, salt mixed

Hopefully on the weekend ill get more of the stand finished so I can organize all the cords


----------

